# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Best AAS for athletic enhancement?

## IronClydes

What is the best AAS for athletic enhancement in competitive races (bike and/or run) and benching bodyweight for max reps?

----------


## Dylan Bishop

There's not a certain steroid that's "the best" but each steroid has its own pros and cons. If your thinking about oral, Anavar will give you strength without too much mass. Just stay away from Winstrol to will dry out your joints.

----------


## IronClydes

Is there a time of day or method of taking Anavar that is best?

For example, all 50 in the am? Or 30 am, 10 mid-day, 10 pm?

----------


## IronClydes

Got a bunch of musclepharma T-3 from my friend for free. I's about 100 pills or more at the 50 mcg dose.

I was considering adding it in with my 50 Anavar ED as a finisher to my cycle, which I have 2.5 weeks left on. So, the Anavar and T3 would continue alone after it finishes. I could keep my test higher as a safety against catabolism..

I would taper as follows if you approve:

37.5mcg for 5 days
75mcg for 15 days
50mcg for 5 days
37.5mcg for 5 days
25mcg for 5 days
12.5 mcg for 5 days
6.25mcg for 5-7 days

Or, as Austinite recommends, just jump in straight at 50 daily start to finish. http://forums.steroid.com/supplement...how-works.html

What do you think? Sounds like, with Anavar, it should work really well at cutting me up. 

tduff

----------


## IronClydes

Anavar and T3 going well and giving me good cuts despite increased calorie intake … I have read that Anavar is a good bridge due to low toxicity… Does this mean using the Anavar does not count towards my overall cycle length? Reason I ask is I have been counting this time off of Tren and on Anavar/T3 as my cruise/off-cycle period.

----------


## Mp859

> Anavar and T3 going well and giving me good cuts despite increased calorie intake ... I have read that Anavar is a good bridge due to low toxicity... Does this mean using the Anavar does not count towards my overall cycle length? Reason I ask is I have been counting this time off of Tren and on Anavar/T3 as my cruise/off-cycle period.


 You won't recover if you bridge. Your natural testosterone will stayed suppressed, if you want to recover you have to come all the way off and pct.

----------


## IronClydes

I don't PCT as I am on TRT; I just cruise on test when off-cycle.




> You won't recover if you bridge. Your natural testosterone will stayed suppressed, if you want to recover you have to come all the way off and pct.

----------


## Mp859

Then you would just come down to a trt dose for a "bridge" much better than an oral.

----------


## IronClydes

Yes, I usually just cruise at this TRT dose for a bridge when off-cycle.

This is one-time occurrence and not something I intend to repeat for future cycles; however, for my current timing and planning purposes, do you agree that time on Anavar is okay to count as off-cycle time then? I am only doing a cruise dose of test and T3 otherwise. 

Thanks!

tduff

----------


## Mp859

> Yes, I usually just cruise at this TRT dose for a bridge when off-cycle. This is one-time occurrence and not something I intend to repeat for future cycles; however, for my current timing and planning purposes, do you agree that time on Anavar is okay to count as off-cycle time then? I am only doing a cruise dose of test and T3 otherwise. Thanks! tduff


 No anavar would not count as off cycle. But you don't ever technically go off cycle anyways if you are on trt. Just stay on your trt dose with the anavar if you'd like.

----------


## IronClydes

Okay, so I'm good counting this as off cycle time for the sake of planning my next full cycle, correct?

----------


## NACH3

> *No anavar would not count as off cycle*. But you don't ever technically go off cycle anyways if you are on trt. Just stay on your trt dose with the anavar if you'd like.


In bold - I agree... Even on TRT your not really 'off' as var(tho mild) is still a designer steriod ... So I wouldn't be counting this as off time... However, just run labs to see how your liver enzymes are etc... 

Lay out your proposed cycle - the first one you wanted to go off - you'll get much more feedback than one person - GL T

----------


## IronClydes

Thanks Nach!

I just finished a very successful cut cycle of Tren A 100 EOD with Deca 100 and Test C 100 twice weekly. Thought it would be a great last effort to really knock off some stubborn bodyfat by adding 75/day Anavar with 50/day T3 for 4-6 weeks following this cycle. So, I am 2 weeks post-cycle now with 3-4 weeks left on this Anavar/T3 plan...let me say the lower back pain while running with Anavar kinda sucks.

My physician just requested blood labs be done for my testosterone prescription renewal....as far as I can see, Anavar and T3 will not adversely affect those readings, thankfully.

So my only hurdle is that I am planning my next cycle, an athletic-enhancement focused cycle, to start in time for the bike race season, of which I'll be heavily involved, on an amateur level...but still great fun. The hurdle is timing, I need to start that cycle in 12-14 weeks to coincide with the races, so I am concerned that continuing post cycle with Anavar may extend the amount of time off necessary between cycles (i,e. Is using Anavar equal to being on cycle still?)

Next planned cycle is a base of Test C at 200/week, EQ 600/week and NPP 150/week for 12 weeks, 50-75 Anavar EOD for the first 6-8 weeks, and 50 EOD Winstrol for the last 4-6 weeks. There will be no PCT as I am on TRT. Of course I will use Anastrozole at about .25 twice weekly. mids will determine if Caber is needed.

Thoughts or advice on any of this is welcome!

----------


## IronClydes

Posted the proposed athletic cycle in a new thread as suggested, Nach. It's at http://forums.steroid.com/collegiate...ml#post7160650

----------


## IronClydes

Thanks for the help and wise insight, brothers.

I think I settled on 600-800 EQ/week (200 M/W/F), 150 NPP/week (50 M/W/F), 200 Test Cyp/week (100 M/F), and 500 HcG (250 T/Sa) all for 20 weeks, then the Winstrol for the last 6 weeks of the cycle. I'm still up in the air about the Anavar for the 8 weeks prior to the Winstrol...since I already bought it I probably will. 

For Ancilliaries, it will likely be just Anastrozole .25 EOD. From what I understand, it isn't likely I will need the Caber, but I do have a large stockpile of that standing by. 

Since I am on HRT/TRT, I won't need PCT, I will just return to cruise dosing of 120-140/week Test Cyp and the HcG at 500/week.

Let me know what you think about this athletically focused cycle for MTB race season.

Thanks brothers.

----------

